

 Grid Collapse in India Leaves 360 Million People Without Power - akshxy
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-07-30/grid-collapse-in-india-leaves-360-million-people-without-power.html
This is what can happen when you are in between an interesting conversation :\
======
akshxy
This is something can happen when you are in between an interesting
conversation. :\

